# Newest Ride



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I first saw this frame at a bike shop on BI in Washington in 2003 but at the time it was waaaayyy beyond the budget for a first road bike. Fast forward to now, picked this up off of ebay and pretty much the rest of everything else.

Mad props to HR for the majority of the build. He's awesome for someone with no mechanical skills and if it wasn't for him I'd still be trying to tune the derailleurs.

Anyway, new to me; full D/A 10 and all that's left is to get the steerer cut down to 1/2 cm. If it wasn't for the damned Cincinnati rain I'd be out on it now.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*Oops, photos inside...*

.....


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

Sweet. What is that...the Lobular?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I believe it's the Mitis. It's steel (first for me) with carbon seatstays. I believe they made it in aluminum that year as well.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Hot bike! Nice spec, and great color choices on the accessories. I'd hit it!


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Nice Bike*

It makes me wish I did'nt sell my 03 leige. Have fun riding it.. You are really gonna like that fork.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

lemonlime said:


> I first saw this frame at a bike shop on BI in Washington in 2003 but at the time it was waaaayyy beyond the budget for a first road bike. Fast forward to now, picked this up off of ebay and pretty much the rest of everything else.
> 
> Mad props to HR for the majority of the build. He's awesome for someone with no mechanical skills and if it wasn't for him I'd still be trying to tune the derailleurs.
> 
> Anyway, new to me; full D/A 10 and all that's left is to get the steerer cut down to 1/2 cm. If it wasn't for the damned Cincinnati rain I'd be out on it now.


Hey, don't forget to bring that rig on Tuesday. With you faced with a choice between her and the 585, it will be a win/win for me .

BTW.... you give me too much credit on the build. It was a blast helping you put her together and I found that the only thing better than building up a bike is building one with a friend. Plus I must add that you were very gratious in allowing me the maiden voyage... WOW, I have truly never ridden anything that silky smooth.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

handsomerob said:


> Hey, don't forget to bring that rig on Tuesday. With you faced with a choice between her and the 585, it will be a win/win for me .
> 
> BTW.... you give me too much credit on the build. It was a blast helping you put her together and I found that the only thing better than building up a bike is building one with a friend. Plus I must add that you were very gratious in allowing me the maiden voyage... WOW, I have truly never ridden anything that silky smooth.


No way, man! If there's a way, I'd have installed the RD upside down. Me=two left thumbs.

The Look is yours for the night, my friend.


----------



## velorider4 (Aug 5, 2006)

sweet ride. looks awesome. what size is it?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

velorider4 said:


> sweet ride. looks awesome. what size is it?


It's a very compact 56.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey LL... sweet ride. Love the color scheme. 



rollinrob said:


> It makes me wish I did'nt sell my 03 leige. Have fun riding it.. You are really gonna like that fork.


RR... Wow, I have the same frame but the the chainstay is also carbon. Is this still a Leige? I bought the frame on eBay but it was advertised as a Starship. I'm selling the bike soon since I just picked-up a Pinarello Dogma.


----------

